# What's been happening in Mark's shed =D



## Mark

Self blues

















A horrendous Pew litter from a very old doe.









Start of a blue tan project

Litter 1








Litter 2









Crazy jumping dutch =D


----------



## Kitei

Litter 2 doesn't show for me, but the blue on the first babies is lovely! And the dutch are so pretty <3


----------



## Mark

Kitei said:


> Litter 2 doesn't show for me, but the blue on the first babies is lovely! And the dutch are so pretty <3


Strange it's the right code....

Maybe Photobucket is acting up.


----------



## Kitei

I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case, haha.

Decided to show up now, so whatever it was has fixed itself.


----------



## HemlockStud

I love the blues!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Marks back! I too, love the blues :love1


----------



## Mark

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Marks back! I too, love the blues :love1


I am? Where....... :roll:

:lol:

The blue's are nice but they serve one purpose really......for blue dutch and blue broken haha.....


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Lol :lol:

Whatever the blues are for, there lovely!


----------



## Mark

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Lol :lol:
> 
> Whatever the blues are for, there lovely!


I won't lie, i am tempted to keep them going instead of the PEWS...


----------



## Kitei

They really are! Totally wanting myself some, now, haha. Blue tan, yum.


----------



## Mark

Kitei said:


> They really are! Totally wanting myself some, now, haha. Blue tan, yum.


It was only a few month ago that i saw a picture of a blue tan, although it was on the "pet type" as far as colour and size was concerned i found it striking all the same, So sourced some mice out so i could get a line of my own going =D Will be fun to see them progress =D Although i doubt i'll ever get anywhere on the show bench with them i'll still have fun trying =D


----------



## Kitei

Well, you've got a gorgeous colour on the selfs! I'll be paying lots of attention to your project - blue tan is one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## Mark

Kitei said:


> Well, you've got a gorgeous colour on the selfs! I'll be paying lots of attention to your project - blue tan is one of my favorite combinations.


Well Cheshire isnt a million miles from me, you never know i may have some spare at some point :lol:


----------



## Kitei

Very true!  Will keep my eye out~


----------



## GibblyGiblets

OMG those blues T_T

Those blacks!

want! D=


----------



## candycorn

Very good even color on those selfs! Go you!! I also love your dutch! No one in the US has them anymore. It's rather sad.


----------



## SarahC

they all look great,really looking forward to the blue tans?Anything happening with the pews?


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Oh, what gorgeous babies! Love 'em


----------



## PPVallhunds

Love the blues Mark, making me want to take them up as a second variety.
Will be interested to see how the blue tan project goes, I've been wanting to to the same but with foxes.


----------



## Mark

SarahC said:


> they all look great,really looking forward to the blue tans?Anything happening with the pews?


Extremely slow process =\ paired a few youngsters up though the evening I got back from Sowood so hopefully ill have some litters fairly soon.


----------



## Mark

Well the PEW litter has gone, She ate them as expected.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Too bad, was that a pretty important litter to you?


----------



## Mark

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Too bad, was that a pretty important litter to you?


In a way yes, as my PEW line is small at the moment due to a bad spell....but i do have other doe's who are in with bucks....This doe was just old i only put her in with the buck to keep him company really.


----------



## Vicats

Oh goodness, those blues - I just love how every bit of them has pigment. You have some really beautiful mice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Mmmm. Those blues. Very nice!  It is good seeing the dutch, as well. Such a shame that no one in the US has them.


----------



## WoodWitch

Oh no! Sorry about the munched litter. Sod's law I guess. I do feel for you as I too have struggled with getting PEWS breeding and buck heavy litters, leaving no does to work with. I appear to be heading out of the woods now though and things are looking better; I hope that you have some better luck also!


----------



## Mark

WoodWitch said:


> Oh no! Sorry about the munched litter. Sod's law I guess. I do feel for you as I too have struggled with getting PEWS breeding and buck heavy litters, leaving no does to work with. I appear to be heading out of the woods now though and things are looking better; I hope that you have some better luck also!


The buck i got off you have been in with a doe since the evening of Sowood, so fingers crossed.


----------



## WoodWitch

Hope he does the trick, he was nice!


----------



## Mark

WoodWitch said:


> Hope he does the trick, he was nice!


I hope so too, not a great start though as for some reason the doe's seem to be just getting slimmer...=/

I hate PEW's at the moment :twisted:

But i'm going to fight against this stroke of bad luck :lol:


----------



## Mark

A few new litters, while the others have been developing beautifully i shall post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## WoodWitch

:gwavebw


----------



## SarahC

looking forward to those pics.


----------



## angelofwhimsy

Looking forward to pics too!


----------



## Mark

Sorry really busy day to day, only had chance to feed them and have a quick look over...Will defiantly get some tomorrow though =D


----------



## reecef

Slacking mark


----------



## Mark

Pictures =D










Look at the rubbish tan on these,,,,,








God job i wasn't breeding for black tan to black tan  


















































Blues =D

























These are growing on me as a keeper =/

Broken litter


----------



## Kitei

I simply adore those blues ;__; Going to have to steal some from you, someday. 

Lovely looking litters <3


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh those blues!!! *jealous*

In the pictures 5-6, are those silvers? Lovely type on them by the way.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

I was immediately struck by the little tan 'gloves' in the first picture, that lost their color in the third. Cute, though.  Looking forward to watching this project take shape. Thank you for letting us watch.

Of course your blues are really lovely. Wanted to nab that one coming out if the bin. Maybe grab two more of it's friends, while I was at the crime. *sigh* You are becoming attached, then? Good thing you are across a big ocean. :lol:

Do blues get shown? Or do they just have a hard time doing well at a show? My three favorite self's don't appear in a BIS thread of their own.


----------



## Lyra

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I was immediately struck by the little tan 'gloves' in the first picture, that lost their color in the third. Cute, though.


I thought exactly same thing 
Blues are gorgeous, and I love your mice's ears - sooo big! :love


----------



## Mark

Will get some updated pictures tomorrow hopefully =D


----------



## Mark

An update =D

Well things are picking up in the shed now, all except for the PEW's that is.....

These pretty little things keep popping up.....but they will since their father is a silver tan haha!


















Loads of blues =D

























Blue tan project.....

























Brokens.
Random blue broken =D


----------



## Kitei

Blues are gorgeous as ever <3 And silvers, love 'em!


----------



## Mark

Can anyone confirm for me that this (the mouse on the right....) is Lilac?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Beautiful, I love the silvers.


----------



## WoodWitch

Mark said:


> Can anyone confirm for me that this (the mouse on the right....) is Lilac?


Already discussed on fb, but for the benefit of any readers who have a similar mouse in the shed and are wondering, yes, tis lilac


----------



## Mark

WoodWitch said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me that this (the mouse on the right....) is Lilac?
> 
> 
> 
> Already discussed on fb, but for the benefit of any readers who have a similar mouse in the shed and are wondering, yes, tis lilac
Click to expand...

Yes stooopid lilac =D

O well shall see how it develops and it might as well be shown if it good enough just won't breed from it.


----------



## visitor

The Blues and Blue brokens are gorgeous


----------



## Mark

GoldenMeadow said:


> The Blues and Blue brokens are gorgeous


Hopefully i can bring more blue brokens out without having to cross broken to self blue now =D


----------



## SarahC

all looks exciting in Marks shed.I've just got a random chocolate broken to go with my lilac one Strange after all these years of only black and agouti.I always think lilacs have strange heads.Yours is to young to tell,be interesting to see.


----------



## Mark

SarahC said:


> all looks exciting in Marks shed.I've just got a random chocolate broken to go with my lilac one Strange after all these years of only black and agouti.I always think lilacs have strange heads.Yours is to young to tell,be interesting to see.


Looks like i could end up with all sorts of broken then 

I'm interested to see these strange headed lilacs now :shock:


----------



## Mark

The Lilac is a dove and i'll get some pictures tomorrow night before Sowood =D


----------



## SarahC

don't be thinking you are special :shock: I have pink eyed brokens to pitch against you and Sarah :twisted:


----------



## Mark

SarahC said:


> don't be thinking you are special :shock: I have pink eyed brokens to pitch against you and Sarah :twisted:


You can just get out =}

Will one be seeing another one tomorrow?


----------



## SarahC

no. I'm in the middle of a transition,changing varieties and have very little out of my old stuff left in the shed or available to show.


----------



## Mark

Update:

Black and Blue tans









Pregnant blue 

















Bad blue broken buck =/ Will be used for breeding though =D

















Blue tan belly!

































Two Blue Tans and a Dove.









Black tan and Blue tan









Still got these and still no babies so they will be inf or the cull..

















Self blues









Dove tan and Silver Tan









Black Tan white some grey hairs, Poor thing must be stressed haha!








Possibly a result of the black being diluted for the blue tans?

Fat bottom dutch (pregnant of course! )









Happy baby dutch ( See my dutch arent mad and crazy!..................until they get to a show and show me right up! LOL )

















Another pregnant dutch









Lots of dutch with no whiskers, except one that is!









Black tan and Dove/Silver Tan









Blue tan =D









Black tan, Dove/Silver Tan and blue tan.









Blue tans









Black tans and and blue tans









Dove Dutch.
I must snooze here









More young dutch!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

Oh no, not whisker chewers! Darn mice.

Beautiful mice, all of them (but especially the blues and broken)! Nice tan on your blue, as well. Too many pretty mice to compliment each one.


----------



## pauly

Great photos. I enjoyed looking through them.

The blues are very attractive.


----------



## SarahC

Everything looks great.I like the blue broken .


----------



## Soleya

Your brokens are gorgeous!!


----------



## Mark

Thanks all.

I think the blue broken is awesome really Sarah, it's just a pity he doesnt have a nose spot [email protected]

Another dutch litter born!

I'm getting really excited with the blue tans, now more are popping up =D


----------



## NikiP

Those baby dutch are precious!


----------

